# 59 Cadillac Bicycle



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## bobcycles (Jan 25, 2019)

bout time~


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 25, 2019)

How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 25, 2019)

Been a fan of Cadillacs as long as I can remember. And a bikaholic. This is awesome!!!


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 26, 2019)

How much for that crazy bad a.......contraption ?


----------

